# Fallout Rp



## jax98 (Feb 27, 2020)

This will be a long-term fallout rp. any species or gender can be NSFW or clean. It can be fallout, 3, new vegas or 4. we can start in a vault or out in the wasteland.

telegram- @bvb289698
discord- ZJMT7098#5028


----------



## Universe (Feb 27, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## jax98 (Feb 27, 2020)

please send me a message on telegram or discord and we can start


----------



## Raever (Feb 27, 2020)

This sounds fun. 
Are you up for a group?


----------



## jax98 (Feb 27, 2020)

yes im open to a group for sure !!


----------



## jax98 (Feb 27, 2020)

I have discord or telegram


----------



## jax98 (Feb 27, 2020)

Raever said:


> This sounds fun.
> Are you up for a group?


im up for a group I have discord and telegram to use


----------



## cowboi (Feb 29, 2020)

Is this still open, cause I'd be down!


----------



## jax98 (Feb 29, 2020)

cowboi said:


> Is this still open, cause I'd be down!


It is till open discord or telegram


----------



## cowboi (Mar 1, 2020)

jax98 said:


> It is till open discord or telegram


I'd be using discord - I will warn that I don't use it a lot so if I screw something up, that's my b
Chuck Kilgrave#3131


----------



## jax98 (Mar 1, 2020)

cowboi said:


> I'd be using discord - I will warn that I don't use it a lot so if I screw something up, that's my b
> Chuck Kilgrave#3131


Sent request


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 2, 2020)

But why not 76 though? I heard that one was pretty legendary so I’m not sure why it was left out


----------



## jax98 (Mar 2, 2020)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> But why not 76 though? I heard that one was pretty legendary so I’m not sure why it was left out


I’m open to 76.


----------

